# Looking for the best Model of Prof Camera for Beginners



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for a professional camera for beginner. My budget is Maximum of 4K. 
Can someone recommend best Camera Brand and Model.

Thanks a lot


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Always liked Canon,,, they make a great camera.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

bigbang70 said:


> Always liked Canon,,, they make a great camera.




Thanks for the comment

I just bought Nikon D90  


Regards


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

*Professional* Camera _for Beginner_.



Is it just me, or is something wrong at the very root of the question ?


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Take a serious look at the Nikon D3100. I bought one for my wife a couple months ago and it is fantastic. Incredible photos, and it records full HD video. Plus, the Nikon case I bought came with an instructional DVD specifically made for, and featuring, the D3100. I am pretty sure I have seen the D3100 in different stores here in Dubai for around 3,600, lens included.


----------

